# Steering issue



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Lately I have noticed on my Kub 126X, the steering constantly needs adjustment. If you are driving in a straight line, you have to constantly correct the steering wheel in one direction. It's not a wandering or wobbling in the front wheels. It's like the steering wheel has to be constantly adjusted counter clockwise to keep wheels in straight line. At one point I drove about 1/2 mile down the road in a straight line and I had to correct the steering almost a full rotation of the steering wheel. 
Any idea where/what to start looking for?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Fluid level?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Hydrostatic steering valves such as later model tractors utilize have a tendency to bypass internally. I suppose one could install a new seal kit and hope that helps. My M7040 steering wheel drifts a little driving on road but I just correct it and keep driving.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Sounds like something is leaking internally. It could be either the steering cylinder/s or the hand pump. Reminds me of a 656 that my uncle acquired many years ago that leaked so bad that the wheel had to be turned constantly just to drive in a straight line.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I'd vote for the hand pump first and foremost. Steering cylinders usually leak externally so you should be able to find that pretty easily.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Mine is basically at that point. You have to turn the wheel constantly, albeit slowly to keep wheels straight
No exterior leaks


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I've noticed that same thing with several of the Deere compact tractors I've repaired over the last year. They all did it about the same.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Easy to see if its the steering valve or cylinder. Pull a hose off the cylinder and turn wheel so the pressured oil flows to the side that is still attached, befor disconnecting hose dead head the opposite side so no oul will come out when you start back up. Fire it up and keep it dead headed if oil comes out cylindern it has an issue, oul comes from hose valve has issues. Easy peasy. My bet is the nut came loose in the steering cylinder piston/rod.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

My M120 does it too. Has for years. I bought it new, not sure when it started or if it was always that way. Never notice it unless I am on very straight road.

Since I have noticed the "drift", it has not progressed or gotten any worse. After years of the issue, and no change, I don't worry about it.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Did a little more research and it looks like its the cylinder(s) leaking internally.

Kubota has a "campaign" on some sort of transmission vent or something like that, so dealer has to perform that anyway. Now I have to decide if I want to let them fix it while they're out here for campaign issue, or do I fix it.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

JD3430,

Thank you for the information. My Kubota M125X does the same thing from time to time. Generally, the hydraulic fluid level is low and when I fill it, the problem goes away.


----------

